# IT'S A FILLY! (pic overload)



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks! She is going to be a tall girl I think.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

gorgeous filly!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Woooo! about time!! what a beautiful girl you got there! i am loving that baze as well! = )


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cute! Hope Sonya heals fast and Rumour grows big!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on a cute filly!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

congratlation on the filly she is adorable


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats! Lovely filly!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

congrats on the cute filly. love the blaze


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Her blaze, such a strange shape - love it! Very gorgeous girl.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I know, I love her blaze too! It is so different from the usual blaze.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations! She's just adorable!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

Awe... She's adorable... congrats!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

She is adorable!! I LOVE the blaze!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Her blaze is the same shape as my mares. Love it! She's gorgeous, congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I took some pictures of Rumour's first time outside. I will put them up tomorrow cuz my computer is being really slow tonight. 
She sure does like to keep momma chasing after her. Lol. She will just take off in s random direction. Sonya calls to her a chases after her. Lol. Chasing Rumour is a good way for Sonya to get back into shape!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Waits for more C-U-T-E pictures*


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are your C-U-T-E pictures! 



















Wink wink


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

And some more:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

VERY nice!!!

How is your situation with the board?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a dog named Rumor... I love that name, good choice and ADORABLE baby!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

You can sure see the draft in those big, bony legs! She's darling. Hope things are going well regarding the boarding situation.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

congrads!!!! CUtE!


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

What I beautiful girl! Wow she is big. Lovin that blaze!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

How adorable she is! The marking on her face looks like a side profile of a cartoonish woman looking to the left with a bun in her hair and a skinny neck.... maybe??


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Poco1220 said:


> I had a dog named Rumor... I love that name, good choice and ADORABLE baby!


I have a dog named Rumor


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> I have a dog named Rumor


haha that's awesome! I had an amazing Aussie cross named Secret and after she died I got a new aussie and named her Rumor to match. These are the first times I've heard anyone else use the name!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL MY Rumor is an Aussie, too!!! (A mini Aussie). I used to have a cat named Secret... although it was short for Secretariat, I named all the outdoor kitties/strays after racehorses, and I ended up keeping her (her owner moved and left her). Too funny


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad mare and foal are doing well.

Have you gotten to the bottom of the BO drama you posted in your other thread?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwww! Just soooo adorable! :grin:

It looks like someone really drunk was trying to paint her blaze and it came out all wrong. :lol:


----------



## Earlywinefarm (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats!!! She sure is a cutie!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

We are still working on the boarding situation. 
Although after Rumour was born the BO called my mom over and said that they would pay the vet fee and everything if we wanted to give them the foal. My mom was like he** no! The keep going on about how straight her legs are and how she is going to be an amazing jumper with her long legs. I just think to my self " yep, she does have nice confo... And she isn't yours!"
My friends mom overheard the BO talking to another boarder. The BO said that they were giving us free board for the foal until she is weaned because it was there fault.
My friends mom and everyone I have told have been like " Wow, they are actually admitting that it was there fault now?!"

I got Rumour a nice little leather halter today. It came with two different head straps so it should last her a few months. It was on 16.99 when the nylon halter were 25.99. I was like hmm... I think i'll take the leather halter which is Better and will last alot longer than the nylon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Citrus said:


> How adorable she is! The marking on her face looks like a side profile of a cartoonish woman looking to the left with a bun in her hair and a skinny neck.... maybe??


haha it does! Great, now everytime I look at her blaze I am going to think about am old woman! Thanks! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea, those Hallmark cards with the old woman... How funny. She is darling. Glad everything is working out for you.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

So I got some questions for yall.
1. Do you think she has mommy or daddys head?
2. Light bay, bay, or dark bay?
3. In the fifteen hand height range or 16 hand?

Sire is almost 17 hh at 3 years, so still has 3 yrs of growing.
I'll post pics of him as soon as my mom is done on the computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's some pics of Rumour's sire for those of you who havent seen him before:


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on the little filly, she's a cute little thing. 

After reading about all the drama - don't let them make good on their offer for board until baby's weaned - go. NOW. Run, don't walk - and run FAST. They're setting it up to take the baby as soon as it's weaned. You can safely trailer them now, I have done it with 3 day old babies. Just go to whatever other spot you have picked, and don't tell them where.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> After reading about all the drama - don't let them make good on their offer for board until baby's weaned - go. NOW. Run, don't walk - and run FAST. They're setting it up to take the baby as soon as it's weaned. You can safely trailer them now, I have done it with 3 day old babies. Just go to whatever other spot you have picked, and don't tell them where.


People have been telling the OP that for quite some time. There is obviously MUCH more to this story that is not being told to us (or there is less to the story :wink: ). Otherwise no responsible horse owner would still have their horse at that barn.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I gathered as much, but I figured it was about time to mention it - AGAIN. lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> Yeah, I gathered as much, but I figured it was about time to mention it - AGAIN. lol.


Can not hurt anything. That is for sure! Good thinking.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, I haven't had the chance to be on a computer.
Anyway, these people are driving me insane.
Friday night the owners were bringing rumour and Sonya into the barn for the night. Rumour was being a foal and was running around, so naturally Sonya followed her. So the BOs were walling around trying to get Sonya, but she was running away.
So one of the BOs, the husband, yells "if that horse doesn't come here she is staying out all night without food!"
at that point, my friend who had been watching the whole thing(I wasn't there), grabbed a handful of grass and smooched for her to come over, which she did. The BO then yanked her halter out of my friends hand and kicked her with his steel toed boots on. Sonya screamed. 

Yesterday Sonya did the same thing to me. But I didn't chase her, I gave her a minute to calm rumour down and I tried again. She was fine. Sonya has never done that to anyone ever before. She is a little bit afraid of being caught now because of this. 

I am calling every barn around her finding out there info.

So rumour is getting super big. She is a fast learner to. She stood still for a good 5 minutes letting me groom her. She is also letting me pick up her feet. And she isn't even kicking out with her bak feet now! I'll put some new pics up today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It took _that_ for you to look for a new barn?

Well, I am glad you finally had the straw that broke the camels back and you are looking.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck with moving her.... Although that incident could of been prevented..


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Tip on that - when moving them (in those early days when mama freaks out if she gets more than a few feet from the foal) lead the baby, let the mare follow. Doesn't matter that the baby isn't halterbroke - one hand on the halter and another hand on the rump you can guide the lil ones about anywhere.

Anyways, yes, get them out of there ASAP. I'd have been concerned no matter what - but if the mare actually screamed, and that statement isn't put in here for dramatic effect, I'd be calling the vet again. A mare just given birth getting a kick hard enough to make her "scream" would be very, very worrying, especially if that blow was aimed at her gut. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Honestly WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!?!? Nobody kicks my horse. I had a farrier kick my first horse when I was younger - didn't take a moments thought to fire him on the spot. 

To do it to a mare that recently foaled is just digusting.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My gosh she is soo cute, updated picts????


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Where's the drama? What'd I miss?


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, I am having a little trouble looking for a new barn.
Here are some that i am thinking about contacting:
Boarding - I like alot but I dont think they have a riding ring...
Seven Pines Stables - may be a bit expensive for me for a mare and foal


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

The first one, Ballyduff looks like a great place for your filly to grow up, lots of pastures, you can take her trail riding, etc. and the price is amazing compared to Southern Cal where I am.

The 2nd one looks OK, lots going on that could be fun for you.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds as if the same stuff is going on again. You need to move the mare and baby NOW, do not delay... If the BO will kick the mare, then they will kick the baby. What do your parents say about the mare being kicked? I just do not understand how your parents are allowing this to happen, when it shows how much you love this mare and foal. Why will they not help you to move your horses?
I just don't get it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> I have a dog named Rumor


Haha, I had a dog named Rumor too. Fullmoonhounds Somethin' t' Talk About. AKC Registered Black and Tan coonhound ^^



And that is one DANG good looking filly. If you ever get sick of her, there's a stall here in my barn ^^


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally, I would go with the first decent one that came along, and continue looking on the side, for something else to come up. You don't have to sign a 2 year contract or anything, but getting them the hell out of there is better than waiting for the perfect place. Find better than the one you have, move, and if needed, keep looking while they're at the NEW place. Good luck.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow... I cannot imagine being in your predicament... Im so sorry. I dont know about in Canada, but here in Texas, consultation fees with attorneys are free most of the time. I would find out if they have ANY legal rights to your foal, and Im assuming they dont, then get Sonya and Rumor out of there as fast as possible... even if its not to the place you want to board forever, anything sounds better than what you and Sonya are having to endure right now. Good Luck.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok. I am going to call the first farm this week and probably book an appointment to check the place out. It seems really nice, not too big, and inexpensive. Looks like they have 3 foals planned for this year so she will have some other foals to play with too!
And I can always move them again if i need something that they don't have, right?

I will keep you guys posted!
I also took pics of Rumour today and will post them tomorow after school.

She is getting big. She has a nice, big, round butt. She is really fast too. hoping she is a good jumper so I can hopefully show her in hunter or show jumping if she is fast enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Haha, I had a dog named Rumor too. Fullmoonhounds Somethin' t' Talk About. AKC Registered Black and Tan coonhound ^^
> 
> 
> 
> And that is one DANG good looking filly. If you ever get sick of her, there's a stall here in my barn ^^


haha i don't think I will ever get sick of her after going through all this. I better not anyway. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

Good luck.... Don't want to be part of the broken record, but definitely get them out of their asap.... If he will kick her when a boarder is their, no telling what he'll do if when he's alone... I have recently dealt with an A-whole barn owner, so I definitely feel for you, and I also know what it feels like to be trapped at a barn (no matter what reason) so hope you find the perfect place after all this crap... 

Just want to warn you you may have a lot of drama come moving day!! 

When we move our horse, our guy said we didn't pay him for the month about 5 mos before which was hoopty crap because he calls us two days before its even due to get it!! Not to mention we left some money with his grand daughter (also my cousin although he is on her other side) and she said we didn't!!

now she has a history of stealing stuff from others too (in hind sight, maybe we shouldn't have left it with her ) but it costs us twice that month.... And we had to pay him an extra month's board for the one we 'missed' I can't even imagine what he would do if he waited a whole freaking month for it.... We were out of town when all this drama went down so when he got mad and told us he would turn her out of the pasture if we didn't get there and take her right now thought I was gonna have a heart attack.... well my aunt saved the day and got her...

But anyway, sorry I wanted to vent!!!

Good luck!!! you may be in for some of that drama especially if he thinks he has any rights to the foal....


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

Especially, like Qtswede, kinda mentioned they might have their eyes on that cute little baby of yours once they saw the quality!! I would be paying board for her, He might try and convince you he was letting you board free cause 'you had an agreement thay you could board free if he could have the baby' some people think up the craziest things!! also, did you say some other horses were turned out with him, or was that someone else?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Cute filly.

If you are in such a state of financial woes that you cannot even afford to move your horse when people are being dangerously belligerent and abusing your horse, then WHY exactly are you keeping this foal? You are no better then them if you cannot afford decent care for your horse and continue to blame them for your predicament. Sell them the foal, cut your losses and smarten up.

There is zero indication he is going to make any sort of jumper - neither of his parents have anything that resembles super jumping power. He is going to be one more half Draft Grade foal.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

well, I just want to say that I think Sonya and Rumor are lucky to have someone that cares so much for both of them. I think there may be a lack of communication between you and the BO... If it were me, I would explain to them that i am in the process of finding another place to board my horse and her filly, and in the mean time NO ONE is going to kick her, or abuse her in ANY way, unless they want the appropriate authorities notified immediately and their barn put under investigation... I'm sorry, maybe thats not the right thing to do, but that just pis**s me off... Animal cruelty is not necessary under any circumstances... I mean, for gods sake, she just had a baby, and didnt you say she ripped??, and she is in a barn with a bunch of jerks that do god knows what to her every time they enter and leave her stall. It makes me sick. MOVE HER. and good luck.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

unfortunately sssmith, everyone on this forum has been telling ilovesonya before the foal was even born to move the mare to another barn when she first posted of the issues. Now, the foal is born and she is telling us that the BO kicked the mare, made her squeal, has told other boarders that they are taking the foal, and the OP has STILL not moved the mare and foal, just keeps talking about making appointments to see the new barn, yadda yadda. 
We have also all wondered why her parents are not getting this problem straightened out, again, ilovesonya just does a song and dance about "I am looking at places to move her" even after she said the BO kicked her mare.
She might love her horse and foal, I am sure she does, but she doesn't seem to be in a big hurry to move them, and it seems that her and her parents are just letting this keep happening day after day.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> unfortunately sssmith, everyone on this forum has been telling ilovesonya before the foal was even born to move the mare to another barn when she first posted of the issues. Now, the foal is born and she is telling us that the BO kicked the mare, made her squeal, has told other boarders that they are taking the foal, and the OP has STILL not moved the mare and foal, just keeps talking about making appointments to see the new barn, yadda yadda.
> We have also all wondered why her parents are not getting this problem straightened out, again, ilovesonya just does a song and dance about "I am looking at places to move her" even after she said the BO kicked her mare.
> She might love her horse and foal, I am sure she does, but she doesn't seem to be in a big hurry to move them, and it seems that her and her parents are just letting this keep happening day after day.


I agree... but Im so sad about it for Sonya and her baby. :-(
I know she loves her mare... I think if it were really up to her the mare would be moved, but I dont think the ultimate decision is hers... I dont know, I could be wrong, but I know if anyone ever kicked my mare... they better run because their going to get kicked back:twisted:.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Any updates???


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm staying out of the drama, but to answer the OP's question "is Rumor a light or dark bay" - I don't think she's a bay at all. Maybe the pics distort the color, but she looks like a chestnut or sorrel to me. No black on her, then she's not a bay.


----------

